# whale/dolphin hybrid



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Whale/Dolphin hybrid pics here, omgsh!

http://www.nbc10.com/slideshow/news/4382415/detail.html?qs=1;s=1;dm=ss;p=news;w=400


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Sick.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

sounds fake, all i see is two dolphins, a mother and a baby. it seems they didnt show anything just told you


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

looks like 2 dolphins to me


RC


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.sierrasafarizoo.com/animals/liger.htm
http://www.lairweb.org.nz/tiger/hybrids.html

natures defense against "kinky" animals in the wild is making the offspring sterile, to not pass on those "kinky" traits. :wink:


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Check out this wierd hybrid i found. I hear they see them in Utah from time to time.

http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:Gd-OR_t310AJ:www.chrisduartegroupfans.org/jackalope.gif







lol


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*freaks*

We do? I thought Jackalopes were in Wyoming... or is it Montana? Anyhoo, I haven't been lucky enough to see one *sigh*

There was a lion-tiger hybrid at the Utah zoo. They had him stuffed when he died... name was Shasta. But for some reason, they took down the display a few years ago.

I've always wanted to own a Zebra-Donkey hybrid ^_^


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

LOL i have seen those jackalope head mount, dont know were they come from either.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

it doesnt have any eyes does it????? nasty!!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=338009&in_page_id=1770

a 10 foot tall liger and still growing.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Jackalope's are not real. They are just a joke.


RC


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How about zonkeys or 
zorses a whole site of hybreds


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Zorses and Zonkeys are real.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/cst-nws-zonkey01.html
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7677651/


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

That Wholphin is real. If you look at like the 3rd or 4th pic you can see it from the side. It has killer whale markings. The jaw is a lot longer too. I'm pretty sure it has eyes, just far up on its forehead.


----------

